# Any experience of NAF Magic or Horse First Relax Me?



## icestationzebra (20 November 2010)

Any good?


----------



## angelish (20 November 2010)

hi
ain't used the relax me but my friend has tried oxishot and naff magic syringes ,the oxishot made no difference but the magic def took the edge off 

i have heard other people find the oxyshot works better though so i think it depends on the horse and think its well worth trying a few to see what works best for your horse


----------



## only_me (20 November 2010)

apparantly the relax me is excellent; I have used easy tea in the past and had really good results.


----------



## spacefaer (20 November 2010)

I find Magic is good on a daily basis for spooky, slightly sharp or nervy horses but not strong enough for competitions or more stressful situations

HorseFirst RelaxMe is great - makes them very relaxed at home, and much more accepting of strange/stressful times - I like that you can increase the dosage when necessary

I also like Nupafeed - the ultimate calmer - I managed to overdose one horse so he stood still and refused to go anywhere (on a hack, got as far as the yard gate lol!)

I used Oxyshot on the same horse - worked very well in terms of rideability - not very quiet, just accepting and light in the hand - only trouble was, it wore off halfway through the show class and I suddenly had a very awake working hunter, just before the judge was due to ride him...... not a good plan!! I think it would be great for eventers or dressage riders, where you have an exact time to work to


----------



## fandout (20 November 2010)

Used relaxme on my horse and found like earlier post excellent especially before dressage at keeping settled and calm


----------



## Dizzle (20 November 2010)

Not a fan of magic, no effect on my horse and my friend's horse came out in a massive rash when he was on it.

Relax me is good, wasn't the best on my horse but a good product.

I use EquiFirst Cool, Calm and Collected, it's fabulous, they're a really helpful company and will advise if they you think the  product needs adapting and send you additive samples to try, possibly the best horse company I've ever dealt with (and best product!)


----------



## serenbach (23 November 2010)

My boy is on Relax me - not 100% sure it's working, as he can still have episodes of silliness (even just hacking), am beginning to wonder if it's making him a bit worse than before he was on it    Maybe I'll go back to the loading dose for a few days, as it did seem to work well at the start.


----------



## superpony (23 November 2010)

Had my horse on NAF Magic and he was like a donkey! Changed to Relax Me recently as its cheaper (i'm a poor student!) and i'd heard good things about it. However after he tried to buck me off last week and was generally more tense i changed back to Magic and the donkey is back!


----------



## Law (23 November 2010)

I used NAF Magic and found it really good for my sharp spooky boy in the arena- he was unbearable. It worked a little too well and then the next tub i bought seemed less effective so i tried him on TopSpec calmer which was also pretty good.


----------



## Nat_in_Kent (23 November 2010)

its funny how some people swear by one, then another person will say it had no effect at all! makes it tres confusing lol....

ive heard great things about both the calm and collected feed and also Relax me.... Relax me cannot be used in competitions which only leads me to the conclusion that it must be pretty effective then!


----------



## measles (23 November 2010)

We tried Relax Me on a jumping pony we had and it made no difference at all.


----------



## Weezy (23 November 2010)

Nat_in_Kent said:



			Relax me cannot be used in competitions which only leads me to the conclusion that it must be pretty effective then!
		
Click to expand...

Where did you get this info from?  You are 100% wrong - it CAN be used in competitions, and is used by some of the leading SJers in the world!  There are absolutely NO prohibited substances in it.

I use it, and I find it fantastic


----------



## Nat_in_Kent (23 November 2010)

oh totally my bad!!! I meant its recommended by the British Team vet , hence why ive confused myself over why it was deemed so good lol 

I knew what I meant even if no one else did


----------



## Tinks81 (23 November 2010)

Nat_in_Kent said:



			its funny how some people swear by one, then another person will say it had no effect at all! makes it tres confusing lol....

ive heard great things about both the calm and collected feed and also Relax me.... Relax me cannot be used in competitions which only leads me to the conclusion that it must be pretty effective then!
		
Click to expand...

yes it can i use it on my horse even for international competitions !!


----------



## Nat_in_Kent (23 November 2010)

lol I know, I have corrected myself above!


----------



## icestationzebra (24 November 2010)

Thanks everyone.  Seems you have to try them and see if they work for your horse.  I've started the Relax Me so if anyone is interested in hearing the results let me know.  What I need it to do is actually quite subtle so will be interesting to see if I think it works.....


----------



## lannerch (24 November 2010)

Use relax me myself also.

Have tried magic also, did not work as well at compitition however that could be coincidence of just a bad day.

Relax me fingers crossed so far seems to have made a big difference.

just could do with some myself


----------



## Smile_and_Wave (24 November 2010)

I used magic on my old horse and i do think it made a difference the instant ones definately helped, my horse wasnt particuaurly shrap just could get a bit hot when we were out competing but it did help to chill him out, the only time i could tack him up without him trying to walk off to see anyone was if he had a magic first


----------



## HBBambee (24 November 2010)

I've used both and neither had any effect on my horse, however she is a very quirky mare.
She is on the Denis Brincombe Equine Calmer at the moment and it's the only thing thats ever worked along with the Carl Hester syringes.


----------



## HBII (24 November 2010)

Another vote for Relax Me.


----------



## hannahandteddy (24 November 2010)

Relax me is amazing stuff . It has taken the edge off my girly! It has had the same effect on my friends horse and also another friends show pony who used to be a total psycho pony! Can't recommend it enough! (No I don't work for them !)


----------



## Rachellouise1 (24 November 2010)

I used RelaxMe last winter to good effect to start with, then I think I should have started it!!!  I also put her on the Naf mare supplement (forgotten the name!!).  The 2 together worked fairly well.  I've managed completely without so far this winter but there is stiil a long way to go......
Horse First are a really good comapny too, one of the MD's rang me at home to discuss what I'd e-mailed them.  You can but try, take care x


----------



## charlimouse (24 November 2010)

I used to use the Magic, but switched to Relax Me as it was cheaper, and it was reccommended to me as Magic didn't seem to have much effect on my horse. IME the Relax Me is a better product. Not only does it calm, but it also soothes the stomach, so if you have a stressy horse prone to ulcers (as mine is) it is brilliant!!!!!!!!


----------



## opinionuk (18 January 2012)

serenbach said:



			My boy is on Relax me - not 100% sure it's working, as he can still have episodes of silliness (even just hacking), am beginning to wonder if it's making him a bit worse than before he was on it    Maybe I'll go back to the loading dose for a few days, as it did seem to work well at the start.  



Click to expand...

I'm a bit concerned its making my horse worse aswell! I had her on Nupafeed and it seemed to calm her a lot but as its expensive thought i would try Relax me but it doesn't seem to b e having much effect and she almost seems worse maybe that just shows how good Nupafeed was, might be back on that soon!


----------



## Saratoga (18 January 2012)

Another here who has had an adverse effect with Relax Me. Dressage horse was A LOT worse on it, really lost the plot a few times. Took him off it and he settled pretty quickly.

I have had good results with Magic, but then swopped on to MagOx (being the main ingredient) and it works a treat.


----------



## catembi (18 January 2012)

I find that the daily Magic works well for everyday schooling, but I need something stronger for hacking & about a million times stronger for competing!  But then Trev is a total idiot at shows & I don't think anything except a lobotomy would work.  (Altho we are going to try PrincessSparkles' calmer next time out as BS/BD rules probs don't allow lobotomies.)


----------



## ilvpippa (18 January 2012)

Mine was on relax me last year, as they had to be in for 6 weeks as the snow was horrendus, made a differeance to her, as she reacted alot less & wasnt as spooky, and if she did spook, she calmed down straight away, opposed to before she would be unridable.

Not on it this year, as i havent needed it. If you wanted mine (its nearly a whole tub) Pm me & we can sort something out?


----------



## Dovorian (18 January 2012)

Forgive me for hijacking the post but I wondered if anyone could recommend a calmer which is helpful for a first time (difficult) loader! A friend has bought a lovely young horse but she has never travelled and has had no training. We are in the awful position of going to pick her up 'cold' which is not the best option but what else can be done? Owner had issues as a 3yo and then effectively gave up on her. Now 5, unbroken, unruly and 16.2.... dear friend just flippin bought her and immediately called to ask for advice/help.


----------



## Kenzo (18 January 2012)

I have used Relax Me in the past and found it really helped my randy pants of a horse (along with Rigcalm of course) certainly takes the edge off and helps him to concentrate on the job rather than other horses all the time, also he can turn into a bit of a bit of a hot head when he's feeling fitter but baring in mind he was young as well.

Certainly well worth a try along with making a few changes to the diet.


----------



## Tinks81 (18 January 2012)

Dovorian said:



			Forgive me for hijacking the post but I wondered if anyone could recommend a calmer which is helpful for a first time (difficult) loader! A friend has bought a lovely young horse but she has never travelled and has had no training. We are in the awful position of going to pick her up 'cold' which is not the best option but what else can be done? Owner had issues as a 3yo and then effectively gave up on her. Now 5, unbroken, unruly and 16.2.... dear friend just flippin bought her and immediately called to ask for advice/help.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Sedalin get it from your vets ! x


----------



## Sussexbythesea (18 January 2012)

Used So -Kalm plus and that didn't do anything but Magic really seems to help my very spooky but not ususally excitable WB gelding but occasionally I need to give a bit more than normal dose.


----------



## opinionuk (4 February 2012)

opinionuk said:



			I'm a bit concerned its making my horse worse aswell! I had her on Nupafeed and it seemed to calm her a lot but as its expensive thought i would try Relax me but it doesn't seem to b e having much effect and she almost seems worse maybe that just shows how good Nupafeed was, might be back on that soon!
		
Click to expand...

Yep I had my mare on Nupafeed and her whole temperament seems to calm her, put her on Relax me as it was cheaper seemed to change her temperament not for the better!

Ordered some more Nupafeed I'd rather pay more and have a settled friendly horse


----------



## Merlin11 (4 February 2012)

I use NAf magic for our spooky Irish draught and it seems to take the edge of him - we give it daily and up the dose for travelling and it seems to do the trick. Haven't tried relax me.


----------



## B-B (4 February 2012)

Ive tried both and found them pretty similar.

I now use either Calmag or Mag Ox (find on ebay) as its the magnesium that is the calmer and I am fed up of paying for packaging, ash and other rubbish they put in to pack it out.


----------



## Horsemad12 (6 February 2012)

Just to throw another one in the mix, 

I know of two people that have had sucess with the topspec calmer.  One has made a huge difference to the horses whole outlook on life and he is calmer and a nicer person for it!!!

I found Oxyshot very good for a dressage test but agree with the timing comment!


----------



## onemoretime (6 February 2012)

B-B said:



			Ive tried both and found them pretty similar.

I now use either Calmag or Mag Ox (find on ebay) as its the magnesium that is the calmer and I am fed up of paying for packaging, ash and other rubbish they put in to pack it out.
		
Click to expand...

 Just out of interest, how much Magox due you feed per day and due you increase the dose before an event.  Thanks in anticipation.


----------

